# Need advice handling a troll



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

This is NOT an issue happening on here with me but on another site. I am being attacked viscously anonymous people with false information but since I am a public figure I can't post on the site or I will get eatin alive. This person an awful person and has caused many problems and has been very dishonest. I am very frustrated.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

I hate trolls. Just stomp on their stinkin' bridge :bored:
I'd just ignore it, but that is what everyone says to do.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

The problem is its a co-worker that hides though I know it's him. I confronted him he denied it then mysteriously the online attacks got three-fold worse.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

everything is better when looked at from a different perspective :happy:


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

There's a difference between trolling and slander. Trolling is looking for a kick out of reactions. Slanderers, on the other hand, will not stop even if you ignore them. 

This case sounds like the latter.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Well it is slander. However, being a public figure I lose some of that protection. The website has no required sign up. The idiot is getting his vitrol to show up first on google. Yes... I Google myself pathetic I know!


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

The thing is:

1. If you ignore them, they think you are weak. And they will say things/think things like, "He/She gave up, we won" and stuff like, "HA! She/HE gave up! She realised we are right!"(experience)
2. If you reply, they get a thrill out of it. They think you are sensitive and are affected by what they say (experience)

I've been there. They even followed me to another forum and it all turned into a massive fight. They said to me, "Aww, you better go and cry over on this other forum". They even made up false rumours about me. I was hurt at the time, I was only 16 and very naive about the internet. I didn't understand why people were being horrible to me. I'm much better now, because I've learnt the Internet isn't some 'happy wonderland' I thought it was. 
Trolls like to take the crap out of someone they think is 'weak'. They targeted me because they perceived me a stupid, 'blonde' noob who knew nothing (they actually said it). I avoided the bullies by not posting or avoiding discussion topics. I've tried making them like me, but I gave up long ago. I've seen them been rude to other people and I've seen how immature they are. They just aren't worth arguing with anymore! It took me many years to realise this, but I came to this realisation about a year ago. I don't take much to heart anymore, I know they are just creeps. They HATE the fact I'm a New Zealander (99.9% of the people there are Australian. Only 2 girls are Kiwi, but they were some of the creeps). So of course, they were popular....
All I know is, they are the ones with the problem. Commenting with stuff like, "OMGZ11111" "NO" "Y" 4RLZ!" Doesn't make you 'COOL'. They are acting like a 7 year old getting a pack of Pokemon cards and someone has the card they want and so they act childish about it. Just realise you are the better person, like I have. I think the internet works much like it is in the REAL WORLD. There are people who are fake, people who aren't who they say they are, people who will bully you..etc. But people think they are the (insert swearword here) on the internet. Like no one will know who they are. I once got told by someone 'Internet Bullies are pussies'. Well, they are. They generally look for someone to bully along with them. I never find it is only 1 bully, they usually have a person who will comment with something like 'Yeah' or 'I know!'. Heard of a site called 'Formspring'? All the chicken bullies go there, they insult other people and are 'anonymous'. Yeah, real tough eh?

xxxxx

Much luck!


and about googling yourself, even celebs do it (and I do too). So don't feel bad


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Dreamer.. Thanks for the advice. The problem is I am up for a major job offer. and they are making insunations and I am worried that this can stop me from getting the job I am up for. Yes I beat these guys regularly so the only thing they can do is defame me.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Th
> All I know is, they are the ones with the problem. Commenting with stuff like, "OMGZ11111" "NO" "Y" 4RLZ!" Doesn't make you 'COOL'. They are acting like a 7 year old getting a pack of Pokemon cards and someone has the card they want and so they act childish about it. Just realise you are the better person, like I have. I think the internet works much like it is in the REAL WORLD. There are people who are fake, people who aren't who they say they are, people who will bully you..etc. But people think they are the (insert swearword here) on the internet. Like no one will know who they are. I once got told by someone 'Internet Bullies are pussies'. Well, they are. They generally look for someone to bully along with them. I never find it is only 1 bully, they usually have a person who will comment with something like 'Yeah' or 'I know!'. Heard of a site called 'Formspring'? All the chicken bullies go there, they insult other people and are 'anonymous'. Yeah, real tough eh?


 whoa... yes it is two in tandem. they play off each other and make multiple identities.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Jojo said:


> Dreamer.. Thanks for the advice. The problem is I am up for a major job offer. and they are making insunations and I am worried that this can stop me from getting the job I am up for. Yes I beat these guys regularly so the only thing they can do is defame me.


In that case it might be time to seek legal counsel, as it is beginning to sound like actual harassment which could have an effect on your life.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

That's all the advice I can offer. I'm not a pro at advice. Sorry :sad:


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> In that case it might be time to seek legal counsel, as it is beginning to sound like actual harassment which could have an effect on your life.


Ya I was thinking that because it does create a monetary strain.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, due to what you're describing, about being a public figure, and not being able to defend yourself without getting known, I suggest to you an alternative method, if it is possible, is to register on that site via another alias, and start defending yourself in a kind of third-person mode, as if you were a friend, and thus at the very least get out some of your frustrations without having to declare yourself.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

The average troll, especially the vicious ones, since they're fairly simple minded typically, don't consider using a proxy before doing any stupid things. Contact the Administration, if you aren't the Administration yourself and start collecting the IPs of the individual attacks.

They'll likely match, partially anyone, since in the US people tend to be on static IPs or still have the same one for a long period of time even if it's dynamic.

A /whois or violation report to the ISP can do wonders, occasionally anyway.


----------



## Amyrose (Jan 20, 2011)

The only way to deal with a troll is -

Ignore! Ignore! Ignore! 

They only do it to get a rise out of you. 
If you ignore them the small-minded person will move on. 

I mean completely ignore? 

Refuse to rise to the bait.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Amyrose said:


> The only way to deal with a troll is -
> 
> Ignore! Ignore! Ignore!
> 
> ...


In this case I don't think it's a good idea to ignore, especially since it is affecting someone's livelihood and real life rep. In the meantime, if you need anyone to back you up I'm sure you'll find some volunteers to help you if you ask :happy:


----------



## cam3llia (Mar 5, 2011)

The best way to handle a troll is to ignore them. 

They're trolling because they want attention, don't give them the satisfaction. 
They're not worthy of your precious time or emotions. xD


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

Jojo said:


> The problem is its a co-worker that hides though I know it's him. I confronted him he denied it then mysteriously the online attacks got three-fold worse.


That was funny. Every time I see you post Jojo I read to text as though Mr. Potato Head was actually talking and it makes me laugh my ass off every time.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Slander and people resorting to it can be quite a nuisance. Let me know if you want me to probe this individual inappropriately, Sir. I would be more than happy to offer my service.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd probably just wait until the guy goes to the bathroom, then shut the light off and beat the shit out of him with a sack of doorknobs.

Either that, or call a lawyer. Whatever works.


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

Kick his ass, then pay for his doctor's appointment.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

refugee said:


> Kick his ass, then pay for his doctor's appointment.


 I wouldn't even pay for the doctor's appointment.These types of people think that they have power and control over others they perceive to be weaker.Ignoring them may seem easy to some people,but it doesn't always work.Sometimes it just makes these idiots worse.I agree that perhaps you should get a lawyer or a private investigator to try and bring them out in the open.Get all the ammunition you can,then prosecute their asses off,so that others can see what weak pieces of s**t they are,and how you got the better of them.


----------

